# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  KOI's member card

## Ajik Raffles

Dear Valuable Member,

Tidak kurang rasa terimakasih kami atas dukungan anda semua terhadap KOI'S dalam membangun komunitas koi yang berkualitas, sehat, dan apresiatif. Anda semua adalah inspirasi kami sehingga seluruh daya upaya dan pikiran kami berpacu bagaimana memberikan yang terbaik bagi komunitas ini.

Untuk anda dan untuk kita semua, terimalah persembahan kami: *KOI's member card*



Kartu ini hasil desain teman setia kita: Sony Wibisono, dan akan dilaunch pada saat Kontes Merah Putih III di Hanggar Teras Pancoran pada tanggal 16 Agustus 2009. Selama belum dilaunch secara resmi, desain kartu ini masih mungkin mengalami perubahan kecil - kecilan. Silakan memberikan masukan, tetapi keputusan akhir ada di tangan om Sony   ::  

Kartu ini akan berfungsi sebagai kartu diskon di beberapa koi centre, dan tenant - tenant lain baik yang sudah berkomitmen mendukung Koi's maupun yang akan didekati dan jadi bagian dari "Membership & Tenant Program" Koi's. Ke depan amat dimungkinkan untuk memperluas program diskon ke tenant - tenant lain yang tidak berkaitan dengan koi

Setelah dilaunch pada 16 Agustus nanti kartu ini akan siap cetak dan dikirim ke tangan anda semua bersamaan dengan pengiriman majalah edisi 7 (biar ngirit), atau anda bisa mengambil langsung di sekretariat KOI's.

*Bagaimana mendapatkan kartu ini?*

Bagi anda yang belum menjadi anggota KOI's, kartu ini bisa didapatkan dengan berlangganan majalah sebanyak 6 edisi (bebas iuran anggota selama 1 tahun) atau 12 edisi (bebas iuran anggota selama 2 tahun). Bagi anda yang sudah menjadi pelanggan majalah, terimalah ungkapan terimakasih kami dan anda secara otomatis akan mendapatkan kartu keanggotaan ini   ::  

Bagi anda yang sudah menjadi nggota KOI-S (+/- 250 0rang), tata cara untuk mendapatkan kartu ini adalah:
1. Cut of Date keanggotaan ini adalah pada tanggal 1 Agustus 2009
2. Bagi anda yang melakukan pendaftaran anggota atau perpanjangan anggota pada rentang waktu 1 Januari - 31 Juli 2009 berhak mendapatkan perpanjangan keanggotaan selama satu tahun berikutnya secara gratis
2. Bagi anda yang melakukan pendaftaran anggota atau perpanjangan anggota pada rentang waktu 1 Agustus 2008 - 31 Desember 2008 berhak mendapatkan perpanjangan keanggotaan selama satu tahun berikutnya dengan iuran Rp 50,000
3. Bagi anda yang melakukan pendaftaran anggota dan belum melakukan perpanjangan anggota pada rentang waktu sebelum 1 Agustus 2008 akan diperlakukan sebagai anggota baru dengan nomor kenaggotaan yang lama

*Ketentuan dan tata cara pendaftaran dan pembayaran akan diumumkan kemudian* 

KOI's juga membuka peluang bagi koi centre, suplier pakan, restoran, atau function lain yang ingin menjadi sponsor dan bergabung dalam program "MEMBERSHIP & TENANT PROGRAM". Silakan e-mail kami di: [email protected]

Terimakasih    ::

----------


## victor

cooooolllll, kerennnnnnnn

----------


## Soegianto

mantap  ::

----------


## E. Nitto

MANSTAB ABIZZZZ......

----------


## ad666

manteb to . . enak to . .   ::   ayo podo dadi anggota koi-s

----------


## limjohan

kerennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn abisssssss

----------


## William Pantoni

Siapa dulu donk designer nya....om Sony....  ::

----------


## Davkoi

TOP Abisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

hmmmm koi centre mana aja nih ... huehehehehehehe manstaaaaaaaaaaaaaap belanja ah ,......

----------


## Kokok

koi's, diam diam menghanyutkan

----------


## uyo tea

keren buangetttttt.... thanks om sonny  ::   ::

----------


## agent23

wuihhh....keren

----------


## fauzy mahri

Om Ajik, salah satu discount kartu ini apakah berlakuk juga untuk Dodo Kois....?
kan lumayan, lelang sdh dapat ikan bagus harga bagus...ehhhhh dapat dicount lagi.....he...he...he.....
Ngomongnya  pelan aja ya......orang Duren sawit jam segini udah bobo   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Bobby Surapati

wuiiiiiiiiiiihhhh.......ciamik om..moga2 nti pas MERAH PUTIH aye da rejeki biar bs dpt member card ini  ::

----------


## Glenardo

Yok ayokkkk...Koi's

----------


## zieco

Wow...
Forum yg inovatif...
Moderator yg solid...
Member yg setia...

 ::   ::

----------


## edwin

wah.....SURPRISE  SURPRISE.....!!!

gak nyangka nih dapet 2 bonus pula dari om ajik..... selain id card yang keren,keanggotaan member sy yang akan habis bulan agustus ini, sy perpanjang akhir juli kemarin eh dapet hadiah tambahan 1 taon free....

hayo yang blm jadi member atau yang id nya udah habis....cepet2 perpanjang biar dapet kartu anggota yang keren ini...

----------


## GenThong

*MANTRAB SURANTRABBBB....*   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

langsung aja cetak om  ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

om  ajik bagus lagi kalo tulisan yang biru jadi silver timbul kayak ATM   ::   ::

----------


## meonz

> om  ajik bagus lagi kalo tulisan yang biru jadi silver timbul kayak ATM


Iya tapi biaya produksi pasti naiiik hehehehehe  ::   :: 
Kois makin TOP BGT

----------


## achmad

hanya satu kata T O P,

sukses buat Kois

----------


## cahaya

sip..   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> om  ajik bagus lagi kalo tulisan yang biru jadi silver timbul kayak ATM


wah bisa dipakai di atm bersama dunk  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

mesin ATM nya ada di dealer2   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Terimakasih atas apresiasinya yang luar biasa, excellent, fantastis...

Perlu saya sampaikan bahwa keterkaitan kartu ini dengan berlangganan majalah utamanya adalah karena para tenant yang bersedia berbagi diskon akan mendapat space beriklan di majalah dengan ketentuan yang ditetapkan. Selain itu administrasi keanggotan akan dilakukan Team Majalah.

Oleh karena itu Koi's mengundang teman-teman pemilik koi centre, pakan, toko peralatan kolam, restoran, outlet hp dan outlet lainnya yang bersedia berbagi diskon untuk bergabung dalam program yang didesain untuk kita bersama

Koi's mengundang teman - teman yang bisa membantu pencetakan dan pengadaan kartu ini untuk memberikan penawaran terbaik. Anda adalah bagian dari Koi"s karenanya anda akan diprioritaskan!

Koi's juga memberi kesempatan kepada teman-teman yg ingin beriklan di kartu ini. Tersedia space untuk logo di bagian belakang kartu. 1000 kartu akan langsung dicetak setelah launching, 250 lebih langsung didistribusikan ke existing member, sisanya bisa terdistribusi ke member baru paling lambat hingga satu tahun. Bukankah media yang cukup menggiurkan untuk berpromosi?

Kepada teman - teman semua yang terpanggil lewat undangan ini, silakan mengirim email ke alamat: [email protected]. Koi's akan mengirimkan proposal kerjasamanya.

Salam

----------


## Soegianto

iku t om ajik  ::

----------


## mikaelsebastian

mau mau mau....

----------


## E. Nitto

> iku t om ajik


Wuitzss langsung disamber...

----------


## Soegianto

> Originally Posted by Soegianto
> 
> iku t om ajik 
> 
> 
> Wuitzss langsung disamber...


lagi              laatah trus nih om......... :P
apa gara2 yg akan ada 2 tategoi   di merah putih yah makanya semangat

----------


## Gom 7rait

Mau jadi anggota Koi-s gimana caranya yah..? Bisa daftar ndak..? tapi ndak usah yang ribet-ribet...  ::

----------


## dipto

Waktu merah putih nanti kira2 ada pendaftaran buat jadi member koi's  ga Om Ajik?

----------


## William Pantoni

> Mau jadi anggota Koi-s gimana caranya yah..? Bisa daftar ndak..? tapi ndak usah yang ribet-ribet...


Klik disini om...
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=50&start=0





> Waktu merah putih nanti kira2 ada pendaftaran buat jadi member koi's ga Om Ajik?


Ada om.

----------


## dipto

Ok om makasih, langsung aja d nanti

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*SIAP CETAK!!*



Terimakasih buat para pendukung   ::  :
*-. Samurai Koi Center
-. Koi Collection
-. Feikoi Center
-. Koi Castle
-. Java Koi
-. Stars Koi Center*

----------


## aie

wah ,mantap nih klo uda jadi ..  ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

super mantap bro  ::

----------


## este

Asik berati ntar dapet id dong...^^

Cihuy2 keren nih...

Ntar lama2 bisa jadi debet card...    ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

kok dodokoi ga ada?   ::

----------


## mario85

wah mau donk kartunya hehe

----------


## h3ln1k

> wah mau donk kartunya hehe


kartunya aja ya mar diskone nggo aku   ::

----------


## rvidella

> *SIAP CETAK!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Terimakasih buat para pendukung   :
> *-. Samurai Koi Center
> -. Koi Collection
> -. Feikoi Center
> -. Koi Castle
> ...


kita juga pendukung kan pak ajik? mewakili dodo-koi ...

soalnya 




> kok dodokoi ga ada?


buat Koi-S dukung kok ...

----------


## Soegianto

hari ini sy ada mampir di wijaya sy lihta kartu samplenya ....wow kerenz bro.....top d

----------


## koh4ku76

Pak Ajik, saya berminat untuk memiliki kartu anggota dan berlangganan majalah kois. Selama ini selalu dapat kiriman dari Pak Awal(Spirulina). Masalahnya no anggota KOIS saya saja tidak pernah dapat, sebaiknya bagaimana? Apa mendaftar ulang menjadi anggota kois dulu atau gimana? Thanks.

----------


## arind

Akhirnya... pada hari ini saya sudah menerima kiriman:
-Majalah Koi-s No.7
- dan KOI'S Member Card...! wow..   ::   ::  

Saya ingat daftarnya pas acara KMP. Waktu itu petugas pendaftaran menjanjikan bahwa kartu akan dikirim bersamaan dengan terbitnya majalah koi terbaru di bln September. 
Saya pikir paling masih lama juga dapet kartunya... gak yakin (omong doang)... 
eh ternyata tepat waktunya... gak nyangka administrasinya rapih  ::  
two tumbs up buat KOI'S dan om Ajik...

Salam Koi's

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Akhirnya... pada hari ini saya sudah menerima kiriman:
> -Majalah Koi-s No.7
> - dan KOI'S Member Card...! wow..    
> 
> Saya ingat daftarnya pas acara KMP. Waktu itu petugas pendaftaran menjanjikan bahwa kartu akan dikirim bersamaan dengan terbitnya majalah koi terbaru di bln September. 
> Saya pikir paling masih lama juga dapet kartunya... gak yakin (omong doang)... 
> eh ternyata tepat waktunya... gak nyangka administrasinya rapih  
> two tumbs up buat KOI'S dan om Ajik...
> 
> Salam Koi's


Iya, om... terimakasih.
Tapi masih banyak yang alamatnya bolong2 nih.... belum dikirim, malah belum berani cetak...nunggu konfirmasi... siap diomelin nih...  ::  
Btw, komentar majalahnya ya, siapa tahu dapat kaos di edisi berikutnya...  ::

----------


## arind

Om Ajik mau tanya nih. ID saya 2009 0021 0262 ada 12 digit gak bisa dimasukkan ke pengaturan profil yg cuman 9 digit. Apakah 4 digit di depan (2009 --> tahun) bisa disingkat 9 aja? 
jadinya: 900210262 gitu?

Mohon bantuan. Tks sebelumnya

Salam

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Om Ajik mau tanya nih. ID saya 2009 0021 0262 ada 12 digit gak bisa dimasukkan ke pengaturan profil yg cuman 9 digit. Apakah 4 digit di depan (2009 --> tahun) bisa disingkat 9 aja? 
> jadinya: 900210262 gitu?
> 
> Mohon bantuan. Tks sebelumnya
> 
> Salam


betul, pake 9 digit terakhir dulu

----------


## udin

Saya ingin bertanya kepada pengelola member ID Koi-s
no ID saya yg lama adalah ID. 190506019 ( bukti kartu ada )
pertanyaan:
1. kenapa sekarang dsiberikan nomor ID yang baru ...no ID 200802510111
2. kenapa no. ID. 190506019 sekarang atas nama Soni Wibisono ( sumber dari [email protected] )
Mohon penjelasannya .. 
Wasalam
- udin -
081599324278

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Saya ingin bertanya kepada pengelola member ID Koi-s
> no ID saya yg lama adalah ID. 190506019 ( bukti kartu ada )
> pertanyaan:
> 1. kenapa sekarang dsiberikan nomor ID yang baru ...no ID 200802510111
> 2. kenapa no. ID. 190506019 sekarang atas nama Soni Wibisono ( sumber dari [email protected] )
> Mohon penjelasannya .. 
> Wasalam
> - udin -
> 081599324278


Wah, saya dicecar nih.....
Mohon maaf pak Udin, tadi saya tidak mau jawab karena pertanyaannya sebelumnya ditujukan ke om Rudi Showa...
Sekarang diedit jadi kelihatannya saya yang dipaksa jawab...
Pak Udin mau nomor berapa? Petugas administrasi yang sekarang urus semua memang terima datanya seperti itu, saya mau bicara apa? Kalau maksud p udin mau tuding administrasinya gak benar dengan segala kerendahan hati harus saya akui memang demikian dan dengan tulus saya minta maaf. Tapi untuk mengubah sesuai kehendak p Udin cuma bikin administrasi makin kacau aja. Saya heran, yang seperti ini koq gak di PM aja ya? Kalau sekadar mohon penjelasan saya bisa terima lewat PM atau jalur pribadi yang lain. Saya benar - benar gak ngerti apa maksudnya. Kalau p Udin maksa minta penjelasan, saya cuma bisa jawab, gak punya penjelasan... dan silakan p Udin minta no berapa, sepanjang belum ada pemiliknya akan saya kasih... dan kartu anggota yang terlanjur dikirim akan saya cetak ulang....

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by udin
> 
> Saya ingin bertanya kepada pengelola member ID Koi-s
> no ID saya yg lama adalah ID. 190506019 ( bukti kartu ada )
> pertanyaan:
> 1. kenapa sekarang dsiberikan nomor ID yang baru ...no ID 200802510111
> 2. kenapa no. ID. 190506019 sekarang atas nama Soni Wibisono ( sumber dari [email protected] )
> Mohon penjelasannya .. 
> Wasalam
> ...


Terima kasih banyak penjelasannya Om Ajik... 
saya cuma minta penjelasannya bukan mau bikin kacau administrasi...
maaf kalau kurang berkenan...

----------


## gunung sari koi

buat anggota di makassar kapan dikirim koi`s member card, trims

----------


## victor

maap, mau curhat nih
buat saya
card id penting kagak penting tuh.
dapet syukur, kagak dapet syukur
udah bayar taonan
dapet fasilitas dr kois
udah lebih dr cukup

ommmm.... 
gw yg terakhir di bikinin yach....
kagak jadi kagak apa2

kalo ada penghematan biaya
gw no1 daftar kagak usah di bikinin

mapp ya, kagak nyinggung siapa2, 
cuma 'deep in my heart aja'/curhat/uneg-uneg/ dkk

----------


## e-koi

> maap, mau curhat nih
> buat saya
> card id penting kagak penting tuh.
> dapet syukur, kagak dapet syukur
> udah bayar taonan
> dapet fasilitas dr kois
> udah lebih dr cukup
> 
> ommmm.... 
> ...


wah betul betul setuju dengan om vic...

fasilitas yang koi-s berikan selama ini udah luar biasa...
terutama ILMU-nya

----------


## limjohan

sama om.....gw juga yg terakhir saja om, kalo sempet sempet saja......fisik kartu gak penting...

yg lebih penting ilmu yg sudah tertanam di otak kita.....  ::  

peace  ::  

terima kasih.

----------


## William Pantoni

> buat anggota di makassar kapan dikirim koi`s member card, trims


Semua kartu akan di kirim bersama2 dgn majalah.

----------


## victor

> sama om.....gw juga yg terakhir saja om, kalo sempet sempet saja......fisik kartu gak penting...
> 
> yg lebih penting ilmu yg sudah tertanam di otak kita.....  
> 
> peace  
> 
> terima kasih.


gak bisa, 
u terakhir no 2, 
gw terakhir no 1.

----------


## aie

lapoor untuk om mod..
siang ini uda diterima majalah dan kartu anggota koi-s nya .
thanks bgt.  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> lapoor untuk om mod..
> siang ini uda diterima majalah dan kartu anggota koi-s nya .
> thanks bgt.


Bandarlampung ya, cpt juga
Mudah2an daerah  lain nyusul hari ini
Jangan lupa kasih komentar ya

----------


## aie

> Originally Posted by aie
> 
> lapoor untuk om mod..
> siang ini uda diterima majalah dan kartu anggota koi-s nya .
> thanks bgt. 
> 
> 
> Bandarlampung ya, cpt juga
> Mudah2an daerah  lain nyusul hari ini
> Jangan lupa kasih komentar ya



emg kpn dikirim nya om?
kalo majalah blm smpt baca om,kalo kartu nya MNTAAPPP !!
uda ky kredit card ,hihi ..

----------


## zieco

L A P O R
Hari ini udah dapet kiriman majalah & kartu id.
Muantabbbbbb design majalah & kartunya.
Salut utk semua team yg solid.
Thanx KOIs.

 ::

----------


## Tiny

bandar lampung sudah, gading serpong sudah... tangerang kota belum   ::  
tadi siang liat tukang pos harap2 cemas, ternyata bukan majalah koi-s yg dateng   ::  

semoga besok or senin dateng, ga sabar mau menambah pengetahuan lagi tentang dunia koi  :P

----------


## mrbunta

Lapor. blom dapet majalan dan blom dapet kartu   ::

----------


## teguh ws

> Lapor. blom dapet majalan dan blom dapet kartu


adoh...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> Lapor. blom dapet majalan dan blom dapet kartu  
> 
> 
> adoh...


cedakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## teguh ws

kok suwe?
nganggo obat yo....?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

masalahnya alamtanya kagak ada 
jalan ............. no ............
pakainya 
RT/RW: ... / ....

----------


## superkoi

Pak Ajik, saya sudah terima id card (valid 6/11) dan majalah koi's. Untuk majalah n biaya kirimnya saya transfer ke rek yg mana ya?

----------


## William Pantoni

> Pak Ajik, saya sudah terima id card (valid 6/11) dan majalah koi's. Untuk majalah n biaya kirimnya saya transfer ke rek yg mana ya?


Om...
Bisa bayar disini :
Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening:
BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 441  1254261
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko
Rp 210,000

----------


## koimehonk

om bingung nih, tp terima kasih sebelumnya....

perasaan tidak pernah registrasi dan transfer uang untuk langganan majalah, 
tp kok saya dapat kiriman majalah sama ID card?   ::  
saat ini sementara saya belum siap untuk registrasi dan berlangganan majalah, gmn om?
majalah sama ID card nya saya kembalikan saja?

best regards 
Ruhimat

----------


## victor

> om bingung nih, tp terima kasih sebelumnya....
> 
> perasaan tidak pernah registrasi dan transfer uang untuk langganan majalah, 
> tp kok saya dapat kiriman majalah sama ID card?   
> saat ini sementara saya belum siap untuk registrasi dan berlangganan majalah, gmn om?
> majalah sama ID card nya saya kembalikan saja?
> 
> best regards 
> Ruhimat


transfer donk om, kasian kois

----------


## e-koi

palu kok belum ada ya?

----------


## achmad

Apakah kartu dikirim bersama dengan majalah (didalam majalah) atau pengiriman sendiri ? majalah sdh diterima tapi ngga ada kartunya ?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> om bingung nih, tp terima kasih sebelumnya....
> 
> perasaan tidak pernah registrasi dan transfer uang untuk langganan majalah, 
> tp kok saya dapat kiriman majalah sama ID card?   
> saat ini sementara saya belum siap untuk registrasi dan berlangganan majalah, gmn om?
> majalah sama ID card nya saya kembalikan saja?
> 
> best regards 
> Ruhimat


Om Ruhimat Yang Baik Hati,
Apakah bpk sama sekali belum pernah resgistrasi sebagai member KOI'S? Nama dan alamat bapak lengkap terdaftar di data base KOI's. Saya sendiri bingung koq bisa begitu  ::  Kebanyakan nama dan alamat yang tidak ada, tetapi Om Ruhimat sebaliknya. Malah lengkap dengan ID No. Kalau memang belum berminat mohon dikembalikan saja kartu anggota ke KOI's. Kalau majalah tidak perlu, anggap saja permohonan maaf kami atas kekisruhan ini.  ::  
Tks

----------


## Ajik Raffles

@ 0m mrbunta & e-koi,
Mohon maaf atas keterlambatan reply ini. Kebetulan saya baru kembali aktif dan monitor forum ini. Sekali lagi ada banyak masalah pada data base. Ada member yang sama sekali tidak terdaftar, ada yang data-datanya tidak lengkap. Yang belum dapat kiriman majalah kemungkinan temasuk dalam kelompok ini. Besok saya akan minta petugas adminsitrasi untuk mencek status om bunta dan e-koi. Setelah clear majalah akan langsung kami kirim

@ om Achmad,
Om termasuk anggota yang ada masalah dalam data base kami sehingga termasuk anggota yang terlambat dikirim. Untuk yang termasuk kelompok ini kartu anggota akan dikirim menyusul karena sedang proses cetak

Sekali lagi mohon maaf atas ketidaknyamanan ini, semoga pada edisi mendatang semuanya sudah mulus, menyusul perbaikan data base kami. Terimakasih

----------


## ronny

> Lapor. blom dapet majalan dan blom dapet kartu


sama Om..aku juga belim dapet majalah dan kartu...  ::

----------


## ronny

Lapor lagi: sekarang sudah terima hore...hore...hore



> Originally Posted by mrbunta
> 
> Lapor. blom dapet majalan dan blom dapet kartu  
> 
> 
> sama Om..aku juga belim dapet majalah dan kartu...

----------


## agent23

kartu-ku mana oom? belum diterima juga  ::   ::  , majalah sudah tapi.  ::   ::

----------

